# Spanish Language Schools



## Traveler123 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Spanish Language Schools in Oaxaca? If so, are there any that would accommodate a wider age range, i.e., not just geared for just high school and college age students? I'm in my early 60's and would love a class experience with a wider range of students. Many of the photos online do show younger students predominately......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seems that you have already seen the online sites, so why not contact the schools and ask them? They probably have a different mix of students at various times of the year, with older folks probably attending in the winter and younger students in the summer months. That's my best guess.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RV got it right .... contact the schools. The one that I've been to a few times in Cuernavaca has contracts with a few schools during summer and Xmas vacation and then they are packed. Ask when their slower times are. There was always a good age mix when I was there but you'll be placed with your skill level. You can always pay a little more for individual classes


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

I believe Don Quixote offers courses for over 50s, although a quick google tells me these are in Tenerife... Still, might be worth checking with them as they also offer courses in Latin America.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cuernavaca Language School*

What school did you attend in Cuernavaca? You must have liked it to attend more than once.
Rich



sparks said:


> RV got it right .... contact the schools. The one that I've been to a few times in Cuernavaca has contracts with a few schools during summer and Xmas vacation and then they are packed. Ask when their slower times are. There was always a good age mix when I was there but you'll be placed with your skill level. You can always pay a little more for individual classes


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Encuentros
Learn Spanish in Cuernavaca, Morelos, Mexico at ENCUENTROS Spanish immersion

Really nice people, very responsive to email, school is on the smallish side, last time she found me an apartment 3 blocks away, close to downtown ... and they have reduced rates for people that just want classes with no tours or activities. I was there a little over a month.

Since I'd taken the various downtown and market tours and didn't want dance lessons I payed something like $130 a week. You can still sign up for cooking classes or other tours like a number to Mexico City


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Encuentros*

Thanks,
I'll check it out.



sparks said:


> Encuentros
> Learn Spanish in Cuernavaca, Morelos, Mexico at ENCUENTROS Spanish immersion
> 
> Really nice people, very responsive to email, school is on the smallish side, last time she found me an apartment 3 blocks away, close to downtown ... and they have reduced rates for people that just want classes with no tours or activities. I was there a little over a month.
> ...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Traveler123 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Spanish Language Schools in Oaxaca? If so, are there any that would accommodate a wider age range, i.e., not just geared for just high school and college age students? I'm in my early 60's and would love a class experience with a wider range of students. Many of the photos online do show younger students predominately......


Maybe I don't understand when you say the classes are "geared for" younger people. I have taken classes with younger people and don't mind at all. I also am in my early 60s, well not early anymore. I have taken classes from two different schools. The other students have all been younger people, mostly from Europe, occasionally Asia and even one or two from the US. I think the diversity of backgrounds makes the classes more interesting. Also because there are so many different languages present, Spanish tends to be the default language for chatting amongst students before and after class, rather than English, and that is good practice. So, my advice is: don't be put off if most of the students are younger than you.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with TundraGreen.
I studied in schools in Spain, Costa Rica, Guanajuato, Guadalajara, Morelia and Oaxaca and there were almost always a few students in the 60+ age range. I was always the odd one being in my 40s at the time. Never was age a problem for me or the over 60 group and the classes were not geared towards kids at all.

As for your original question about schools in Oaxaca, I did study at one there but I can't either recommend it or knock it. By the time I studied there I was more advanced than their advanced classes, so they gave me a private teacher who was not very good. It is very possible that their regular classes are good. PM me if you'd like the name of the school since I don't want to bad rap the school in a public forum.


----------

